# Where's the Moderators?



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

I haven't seen a post by Daren or Kevin for quite some time. Are they still with us? I PM'd TT about Daren and got no response. Gary


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

HomeBody said:


> I haven't seen a post by Daren or Kevin for quite some time. Are they still with us? I PM'd TT about Daren and got no response. Gary


Moderators don't always post, just like many members. If you look at the opening forum page at the bottom there is a listing for the members that have visited in the last 24 hours. As of 6:13 AM today, *Big Dave, Daren, joasis, and Leo G, *and our fearless leader... *Nathan*, visited in the last 24 hrs. TT is not a Mod at present...I don't think. The moderators will show up in bold type. 










 







.




​

.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Kevin has been working on a new site woodbarter.com. Daren has been helping out a bit. Not sure how much time they have been spending here as of late


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Seems like I do all the work around here


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Leo G said:


> Seems like I do all the work around here


:icon_rolleyes:


.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey, you left my little emoticon out.

Where the hell you been?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm still here several times daily, granted not always logged in and visible. I just am not posting much on any forums, nothing ''exciting'' enough to post really, just plugging along over here.


.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Gary. I haven't been a moderator in a long time. I forgot how long. Daren or Leo either of you guys remember when I got fired? 

I visit once a week or so. Well, lately more like once a month. I'm just busy is all no reason other than that. And I'm joking about getting fired I quit on good terms with everyone, I just didn't have the time to put into it anymore, and felt guilty about drawing my weekly paycheck when I was never around. 

Like Leo said he was doing most of the work and he was getting paid half of what the rest of us were getting. :shifty:



.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Okay, just checking. I was worried about you guys.:shifty: Gary


----------

